# Agtek 3D vs Agtek 4D



## badgerborder (Sep 24, 2013)

New to this forum. I work for a highway heavy contractor where I create machine control models for our highway projects using Highway 3D. I also do takeoffs and create some site models using Earthwork 3D. Roads are our main scope of work. We do everything from underground utilities, excavating, bridges, bituminous and concrete paving, curb and gutter, and erosion control.

My question is regarding Agtek. Has anyone upgraded to the *Agtek 4D*, and is it worth it? It seems the biggest "add-on" is the underground and trackwork modules, which I'm not sure if we would use. I have other questions regarding training and how/if this Highway 4D is more user friendly when it comes to importing Microstation/Geopak files, but I will save that for a different post. Thanks!


----------

